# Going to be a mighty pretty bird



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little guy/girl is shaping up to be about the most handsome bird I've ever raised. The Papa was 1/2 Chinese Owl and Street Pigeon and the Momma is a light chocolate brown lady with a pure white tail. It looks like he is going to have a pure white breast, head and tail, and pure black wings with white tips like his Pop. When he gets full grown I'll post the finished product.

NAB


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

A beauty for sure!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Awsome! He does look like he'll be something good. Can't wait to see the "finished product"!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...A stunner for sure!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty little guy!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting markings - looking forward to the finished product. (Love those black feets!)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

All I can say, Nab, is *WOW!!*

Will also anxiously await the grown update!

What 'cha gonna name him???

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi 

P.S. Mr. Squeaks saw this pretty one and sniffed, "Well, he may be pretty, but does he have *attitude?!"*


----------

